# Need help from experienced riders - Thanks!



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi, everyone. I am fairly new to cycling as an adult. I bought a run-of-the-mill Giant cycle a year ago and quickly found (at age 46, no less) that I had completely forgotten how much I enjoy cycling. (I bought my last bike at about age 14.) I biked an hour most days and lost a substantial amount of weight in the process. The only problem is that the bike didn't fit me (I'm 6'6"), and my upper shoulders (etc.) would ache after about 45 minutes of riding. 

I went to a shop this week and had a thorough sizing. (FYI, the store is All American in Damascus, Maryland, owned by Matt McGoey, who is extremely helpful.) It appears that the Trek Pilot 2.1/5.0/5.2 geometry would suit me well (that is, with the 63cm. frame). As you no doubt know, there is a considerable difference in price between the aluminum and carbon frames in this series. Spending 2-3K on a bike is a very hard sell with my wife, and I really don't know enough to make a compelling argument for one model over the others. Other than "curb appeal," what--and how significant--are the advantages of the 5.0 or 5.2 over the 2.1? I certainly don't want to have to buy another bike in the next few years, so I want to make a decision I can live with for some time to come. 

Thanks very much for your help. I was delighted to come across this forum, and I look forward to learning from you. 

All the best,
Craig


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Which Pilot*

Craig,

I am 44 and purchased the Pilot 5.0 recently. It was my wife that talked me into speeding the extra money for the 5.0. She told me that all I talked about was having a carbon fiber bike so why was I even considering the 2.1. It ended up being great advice. The good thing with the 5.0 is that the frame is the same as the higher priced Pilots so as you get more experience on the road and decide to upgrade different components you will not regret speeding the extra $'s. Oh yea and you will love then relaxed geometry.

Kevin


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

*Thanks, Kevin...*

I really appreciate your reply. What is there about the carbon frame that you like so much? I assume it's a bit lighter, of course, but are there other advantages? 

Many thanks,
Craig


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

Carbon fiber dampens vibrations. Yes, it can be light, but that is not its prinicpal advantage because other materials can be light too. It is surprising how much more comfortable reduced vibrations make a long ride.

I have had a steel road bike, both steel and AL MTB, and now a Madone SL. In my opinion, the Madone does not deliver as much road feel as the steel bike. Handling is more muted, but it is so vastly more comfortable on a longer ride, I think it is worth every penny and I will very gladly accept that small compromise.

You may not notice the difference in a short test ride. The best handling bike I have ridden was a AL framed bike on a test ride, but my experience with the AL MTB was enough to keep me away from AL road bikes.

The importance of all this depends on you and what you want to do. If you were 22 and a racer, obviously, your standards will be different than being in your mid 40's. I am 49 and have been road riding for 4 years.



Craig said:


> Hi, everyone. I am fairly new to cycling as an adult. I bought a run-of-the-mill Giant cycle a year ago and quickly found (at age 46, no less) that I had completely forgotten how much I enjoy cycling. (I bought my last bike at about age 14.) I biked an hour most days and lost a substantial amount of weight in the process. The only problem is that the bike didn't fit me (I'm 6'6"), and my upper shoulders (etc.) would ache after about 45 minutes of riding.
> 
> I went to a shop this week and had a thorough sizing. (FYI, the store is All American in Damascus, Maryland, owned by Matt McGoey, who is extremely helpful.) It appears that the Trek Pilot 2.1/5.0/5.2 geometry would suit me well (that is, with the 63cm. frame). As you no doubt know, there is a considerable difference in price between the aluminum and carbon frames in this series. Spending 2-3K on a bike is a very hard sell with my wife, and I really don't know enough to make a compelling argument for one model over the others. Other than "curb appeal," what--and how significant--are the advantages of the 5.0 or 5.2 over the 2.1? I certainly don't want to have to buy another bike in the next few years, so I want to make a decision I can live with for some time to come.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Carbon Fiber*

Craig,

I agree with dcp regarding the road dampening qualities of carbon fiber and I am sure that the 2.1 with limited carbon fiber will be quite good as well. As for my decision to spend the extra money for the full carbon fiber 5.0 it was simply a matter of making my dream of owning a full carbon fiber frame come true. My old bike is a Trek 1000 with a host of upgrades and although the new bike hasn't raised my average speed a lot it is a WHOLE LOT more comfortable to ride. Have you ordered the 2.1 yet?


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

*Thanks so much for the helpful advice.*

I really appreciate it. I haven't ordered anything yet, but I am itching to do so! I still haven't quite managed to convince my wife--who, I have to say in fairness, is a wonderfully tolerant and generous person--that it is worth spending $2,500 or so on a bike (that is, the bike plus a few bits and pieces). Anyway, I hope to have another conversation tonight and perhaps order the bike tomorrow. I'll let you know what happens! 

Based on your advice, I definitely want to buy one of the carbon frames. The choice between the 5.0 and 5.2 is still a bit perplexing; perhaps it will just come down to which bike has the shorter waiting time. (I was told the 5.2 would be available about a month before the 5.0.) 

Any thoughts on that score? In any event, thanks again for your help! 

All the best,
Craig


----------



## moontimechaos (Mar 29, 2005)

Why not check out the Trek 5000 or 5200? Both are more reasonably priced and full carbon with good components.


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

I can ask the dealer about them and will look in the catalog. The essential consideration is fit. The Pilot's geometry seemed to suit me espeically well, but I haven't compared it carefully with the other models. Thanks for the tip. I'll look into it. -- Craig


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

another thing to think about is at 6'6" you probably weight around 220 lbs or so, with that said a carbon frame has more lateral stiffness than a aluminum frame esp in the BB area. I am around 220lbs and my 1500 is a little noodley but not to bad, but a carbon frame would be super nice just not in the budget.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*my vote...*

Her problem with a $3000 bike is that it seems insane to purchase a bike for that much... But you are 46, you enjoy riding, and you have lost - your words - a considerable amount of weight. Sure it seems insane... it is insane if you are thinking about a bicycle as a Huffy 10-speed or a schwinn orange krate with a banana seat that you are going to ride to the mall on... That's not what you are talking about and you don't have the same budget that you had way back then. You don't have the same life expectancy either...

What else could you put $3k into that would both enhance your life and lengthen it? Are you putting off your death by a few months or years? Are you more thoroughly enjoying every day? Are you putting off a cardiac bypass? An angioplasty? What price do you put on those fringe benefits? Are you putting off adult-onset diabetes? Are you putting off something else? Can you say that $3k is a fair price to pay for increased health? That's what you should think about. (in my opinion) 

FYI - I'm widowed. My wife was terminally ill for 4 years. She spent 4 years suffering, depressed, in pain, in fear, and generally in terror of the day when her life would end. When the machines stopped in her hospital room and the tension subsided from her face... it was as if 4 years of stress slipped away. I realized that... people live a life that is fatal. Everyone has a terminal illness. We should enjoy our days, drink them in and live them. If you can afford the $3k for a nice Trek, I say, go for it. Life is short. If the $3K still seems insane, call it a mid-life crisis if you want and then you can tell your wife how you saved $65k off the price of a new Porsche. 

PS - I just got a new Trek.  I got the Madone 5.2. I'm fairly sure that it fits me like a glove. I expect to go on 12-20 mile rides 3-4 times a week, and two 35-55 mile rides on the weekends. I'm convinced that I made the right choice... and I won't be second guessing that in a year when I sell a lesser bike to move up, while taking a big hit in depreciation. All that is left is for me to start putting miles on it. Whichever choice you make - I wish you the best. Go put miles on it and enjoy every breath you take.


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

*Thanks, everyone - I've taken the plunge!*

I just ordered a Pilot 5.2, choosing it over the 5.0 mainly because the wait time is supposed to be considerably less. (Spring is my favorite time to ride, and I hated the thought of missing it completely.) I now join the ranks of the anxious and eager members of this board who sit by the window waiting on the good folks in Waterloo. 

Thanks again to everyone for the helpful advice, all of which I took to heart and which helped me to make the case to my longsuffering wife. 

I'll post again after the bike comes. 'Share the joy...

Yours ever,
Craig


----------



## emv3003 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Congratulations.*



Craig said:


> I just ordered a Pilot 5.2, choosing it over the 5.0 mainly because the wait time is supposed to be considerably less. (Spring is my favorite time to ride, and I hated the thought of missing it completely.) I now join the ranks of the anxious and eager members of this board who sit by the window waiting on the good folks in Waterloo.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the helpful advice, all of which I took to heart and which helped me to make the case to my longsuffering wife.
> 
> ...


You are going to love the Carbon fibre frame. I just bought a Trek 5000 and picked it up last thursday. I rode a fully aluminum Trek 1400 for a while and though it was a great bike it was very harsh. You felt every vibration. I have had a couple of short outings on my bike and there is absolutely no comparison in feel. Much more comfortable and much stiffer.

I am sure that when you finally get the bike you will have absolutely no regrets.

Happy riding

Eric


----------



## Cane (Apr 1, 2005)

*Congatulations*



emv3003 said:


> You are going to love the Carbon fibre frame. I just bought a Trek 5000 and picked it up last thursday. I rode a fully aluminum Trek 1400 for a while and though it was a great bike it was very harsh. You felt every vibration. I have had a couple of short outings on my bike and there is absolutely no comparison in feel. Much more comfortable and much stiffer.
> 
> I am sure that when you finally get the bike you will have absolutely no regrets.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me if you even looked at the 5.o pilot. I find myself in a similar decision point wanting to go for a full carbon but evaluating everything in that range. Also, what components did it come with - I've seen some variation out there. Thanks!


----------



## emv3003 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Traditional vs Compact*



Cane said:


> Can you tell me if you even looked at the 5.o pilot. I find myself in a similar decision point wanting to go for a full carbon but evaluating everything in that range. Also, what components did it come with - I've seen some variation out there. Thanks!


I did look at pretty much everything out there. The Pilot line came out for 2005 so when I started looking it was already available. The compact frame geometry is very nice and gives you a little bit more upright riding position generally speaking, great for longer rides especially if your back bothers you at all. The Lbs that I spoke to told me that the Pilots are moving well. I am 36 with no health issues or joint problems and wanted a bike that I could be really aggressive with. This is just a personal preference. Most of my rides are in the 20 -50 km range and I go as hard as I can. What ever you do I definately recommend going with the carbon fibre frame. It makes a world of difference no matter what kind of rider you are. I ultimately decided on the Trek as this company has the most experiance with Carbon and are one of the few who has a life time warranty. Also I enjoy dealing with my regular Lbs who I feel comfortable with.

Good Luck in your decision. I don't think you will be dissappointed either way. I know that comment doesn't help you at all.

Components: 105 crank with 53-39, Ultegra rear derailer, 105 front derailer, 105 brakes, Ultegra Flight Deck shifters, Sram 9 speed rear cassette, Bontrager Race X Lite carbon seat post, Bontrager Race lite wheels, Bontrager Race lux seat. Cost with these components was $2699.00 Cdn. Below is extra.

I added a couple of Bontrager Carbon bottle holders and put my 1 year old LOOK pedals on the bike. I also added the Shimano Flight Deck wireless computer which is nice but probably overkill for me. 

This bike is a dream for me. It would have been nice to get the Madone series but at some point I had to be reasonable from a cost point of view.


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

*Some good news*

Wonder of wonders, it turns out that Trek actually has the 63 cm. Pilot 5.2 frame in stock. I should be able to get the bike next week. A-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n...  

Craig

P.S. Yes, I will definitely treat my dear wife to something special on the day I get the bike. Always sound advice!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Suggestion...*

"...I will definitely treat my dear wife to something special on the day I get the bike. Always sound advice!"

Get your wife a bike!


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Great News!*

Doesn't waiting for your new bike give you the same feeling as waiting for Christmas morning when you were a child? Have your wife take a picture of the new bike and your big smile and post it


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

Actually, I bought her a bike last year (much better than the one I owned at the time, I might add), but she hasn't caught the cycling bug. I wish she would; it would be a lot more fun to ride with someone else. So far, this has been a solitary pursuit. Oh, well...  'Can't have everything.


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2005)

*Yes...*

it's fun to anticipate the big day. 'Hope the sun is shining, the birds singing, the trees blooming! 'Really looking forward to it. 

I'll post a photo of the bike (perhaps as a new thread) sometime soon after I get it.


----------

